# When is the exact due date for my cats pregnancy?



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

My Persian chinchilla cat is 8 weeks pregnant but I'm not sure when exactly is the due date . She mated twice on 7th of June and 11th of June 2014. So when exactly is the due date? Plus sometimes I see her rolling over in front of the stud but she doesn't call even though she is 100% pregnant and also I saw the kittens and their heartbeat during an ultrasound. The stud tries to mate her as well. Can she express some heat signs during pregnancy. 
Thank you


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I gather some cats do show signs of being in call when clearly pregnant.

An average pregnancy is 65-66 days from first mating, and there are plenty of on-line calculators. 65 days would make her expected due date 11th August - a week next Monday. However pregnancy varies from 60 to 70 days. Before 60 days and the kittens are unlikely to live, 71 days and I'd be at my vets.


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

So I'm expecting her to deliver between 6th and 16th of August. How will I know she is about to deliver? I am afraid that she delivers while I am sleeping. I know I have to be with her as this is her first litter. Will there be high risk of complication with birth with persian cats?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The sticky about if your cat is pregnant has some good info near the bottom. These are also questions you could have found out about before mating your cat.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful cat, mine usually go exactly 65 days, but they are all different
Watch for her losing her plug, usually a bloodstained mucusshe might lose it a few days before giving birth, but at least you will know its not far off
I get a large cardboard box ready for them, with newspapers on the bottom and a blanket on top of them, i also use puppy pads for when they give birth,so when they have finished i can just slide it away from underneath her,with the dry blanket to lie on


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Mtmerzah said:


> I am afraid that she delivers while I am sleeping. I know I have to be with her as this is her first litter. Will there be high risk of complication with birth with persian cats?


I have my girls in the bedroom, they wake me if it's a night delivery but most breeders I know sleep lightly around due dates anyway.

You'd have to ask your mentor how the births tend to go with those lines, the Persian breeders I know don't seem to have any issues.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Why aren't you asking your mentor all these questions? And why is your girl still running with a stud who is trying to mate her? At 8 weeks, that is going to be incredibly uncomfortable for her.


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

My mentor is in holiday and she doesn't have internet connection so she can't really reply back. That's why i went to pets forum to ask the professionals. So is there possibilities that the kittens might be dead as the male trying to mate her? But the kittens are still moving inside her so I don't think so but I will separate them anyway. The birthing box is already been set up for her and bought a birthing kit just in case.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Your girl does need to be away from the stud, seeing kittens moving is good as they are alive.

I don't know what complications will arise at birth, some need an emergency c- section, others do fine with no problems.

You need to be aware that if you see her pushing a kitten for more than 15 minutes with no progress the kitten is likely to be stuck.

Have you watched cat births on the internet, you will know more of what to expect then.

I hope if you have any further questions you will ask.
/
Do you have a photo you could share, wold love to see her.


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank for the information. Yes I have seen kittens birth in the internet. Can you tell me how to post pictures of her in this website because I don't know? Thank you


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Go to Manage Attachments, click browse, choose your photo then click upload.
once uploaded close window then click submit, which is on the additional options section.

There maybe an easier way but this is the only way I know.


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

This is a photo of her when she was around 6 weeks pregnant.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She is beautiful. 

was she mated with a stud of the same breed as her?


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you 

Yes is the stud that mated with her is the same breed. But he is darker silver shaded. By the way I want to ask you I have set up a birthing box for her but she didn't like it what shall I do ?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't worry about that.

With my girls I always set up a birthing box at 7 weeks old, they have never used them until labour has started.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

eally? But it sounds like you know very little about breeding. Why did your mentor not teach you all of this before letting you breed, or before she went on holiday?


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes I'm new to breeding. But I'm quiting breeding after this litter as I am moving abroad after summer. My cats start to yowl this early afternoon and walking weirdly and then collapsed on the floor then she pooped on the floor. I was really scared. She went walking again. So I picked her up very gently and took her to her birthing box. The kittens inside her start to move a lot as well. She is resting now. Does that mean she is giving birth today or tomorrow morning?. Today is her 61th day of pregnancy.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It might do. Sorry can't be more definite. Emptying the bowels and walking oddly can be signs of labour. Keep a good eye on her. Remember that if she is in active labour - you can see her pushing - for more than 30 minutes you should be contacting your vet.


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

My cat gave birth to 3 beautiful kitten today I am so excited!. But I have a problem they are struggling of finding the nipples. I put their faces on the nipple and they are not opening their mouths. What shall I do ?


----------

